#   >     SA612A

## Serg007

!
   ,        (       ),        (    /   RX/TX,     ),      -  ,      ,                .     ,       .  ,   ,    -    SA612,       .  ,          SA612A    HC4053,      .      -    , , ,        :Very Happy:  ,          - US4LCV   US4LDC.       (     DIP        -  )       .   ,         TRX    STEP          .
      -   ,  -   .
     ( )    ,    (     )      ,       -   .

P.S. ,        -

----------

Alex-31, Phoenix, R2RBN, R4AAY, R5OE, Sergei32, tomcat, ua9ovg, UY1IF

----------


## R2DAD

!!!!!!!!!!!!    ,   -       4Z5KY .        ! 
        !        !        !               ,        !!!!!!!!!!!!!       !  ,      ! HI !!!!!!!!

----------


## UR5VFT

Serg    307   327 + ..

----------


## Serg007

> ,   ,            (KD1JV  .)...       ....


      ,     ,  .   ,   - -          ,    :Very Happy:  




> (),    SA   -.     (  SA 15-20,  4053 - 2-3.)       ,      ...


 ,   , ,     :Very Happy:  .
   SA612- ,    ,  ,     ?    ,          (  ,  ,    :Exclamation:  )        ,       :Very Happy:  
  SA612  ,  .... - ,  ,          :Super:

----------


## Serg

,        :Laughing:  

     ,  50  /   ?





> 307   327 + ..


     ...

----------


## UX5PS

http://www.rv3yf.ru/index.php?option...6-38&Itemid=13

----------


## RV3LE

> /.


     250  500V -   .

----------


## Phoenix

> Amidon


,    -     :Sad:  .

----------


## bubble gum

> ,


-100-8, -20-2  ..     - 100     30 .

----------


## AversT

> 2-8  , , ,  ,       .


, ...  :Very Happy:  
,       / .

, - ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Phoenix

*AversT*
 :Very Happy:  .
*Serg007*
  ,   ,   ,     ,    - /      .

----------


## Phoenix

,        :Very Happy:  , BAP50-03 - 30, FST3125 - 6.     .

----------


## Phoenix

,    ,        sPlan'.

----------


## Phoenix

.
   ,           20.
    ?         :wink: 
   SL 4.0.    ,   ,   -        .    ,    ,           ...

----------


## Serg007

> ,           20.


,         .        ,       ,      R11,R42   ,        .     ,          ,       ,     :Very Happy:  ,      .

----------


## Serg007

> :


  ,     :Very Happy:  .        -  -    :Very Happy:   -     ,   RL      ,   -   ,    :Very Happy:

----------


## Phoenix

,    6,   8, . .       :Sad:  .
        1206,  ,    - 0805.

----------


## Phoenix

-    ?

----------


## RN3QUO

> ,     . 
>     : 
>     5,25 : 
>     ,     28 . 
>  . 
> US4LCV 
> US4LDC


 *us4lcv*  :Crazy:                    US5MSQ    .           RX TX     8O      .

----------


## Serg007

> *Serg007*      ,            ,  ,        ???


, .
   ,       .     ,      /  SA612  1,5.          -   (   -  3 ),     ( ,      - ),    (       ,    ),   - LC .

----------


## Serg007

> *Serg007*            ( 8867238)


        3.

----------


## AversT

> RN3QUO
> 
> us4lcv ():
> ,     . 
>     : 
>     5,25 : 
>     ,     28 . 
>  . 
> US4LCV 
> ...


,   ,      :Very Happy:  .
  IMG_1339_cr.jpg       4- .       ,   -      "".  3107,        RX-TX.        -      .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RN3QUO

:!:   :Laughing:

----------


## AversT

,     .        : www.avers.cwx.ru
  -    :Very Happy:  .     .

----------


## UR5VFT

..  ..

----------


## Serg007

.
 ,    (  Phoenix)    ,       "     "  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .



> ,    ,   ,  .   -       .     LM1117    .
>  ,  - ,   - .


     ,   ,      (   )              .           ,             - ,   (   )           .

----------


## Serg007

> ,       '.       8O      ,           (125 x 50)   , . .    ,   122 x 47.


      ,        ,     ( )  ,     4047, 2       8047  ..



> ,   S-        ,          ,    ,    .


   -  ,        .

----------


## Phoenix

> ,        ,     ( )  ,     4047, 2       8047  ..


,     ?    ,   2  ?      -   , 3 ()      ,   ?     .        .



> ?


 =8,866 => 160, 80, 40, 20, 14. AD9835,  50.     66,     10.



> VT5 (R19,R20)


   ,   R19  4.7 - 10.

----------


## Roland

! 

  :      HC4053,       / SA612????


Roland

----------


## Phoenix

.
   .    1206,   0805.

----------


## Phoenix

> *Phoenix*      AD9835


 UR5CTE & US5CAA (  -    "--SA").
*Serg007*      1,      ?

----------


## RN3QUO

> UR5CTE & US5CAA (  -    "--SA").


         500,    8                 ??  :Crazy:

----------


## RN3QUO

> ,    .


            ???

----------


## RN3QUO

> ATT.


    5,           :Crazy:    -    :Laughing:

----------


## RD3AY

> AD9835.              8O


!

  :

http://www.analog.com/en/rfif-compon...urces/fca.html

RD3AY

----------


## RN3QUO

> ,   *.epp


   ,     :Sad:

----------


## Serg_F

to Phoenix

,       ""?

 ,   ?

----------


## RN3QUO

*Phoenix*
 :Embarassed:

----------


## RN3QUO

> 4 . 2  13 . 2


 R5 15   :Crazy:           1

----------


## Serg007

> !      28/144   UR3LMZ. C         S- , -  -   .   CW   315      144 SSB  - ! !


, .
  ,        :Very Happy:        .
  S-,    (     )             ,   (.)            ,   .

----------


## LarrySh

,       4053  HEF?
      15-18 ,        -    -?

----------

RA1CF

----------


## LarrySh

,  .7          PAL-.    -    ?           29 ,  - 12  .  , ?

----------


## LarrySh

.    , "  ". ,  ,  ,   .  ,     "" 8-Xt.
     , ...  :Smile:   .    . :(

      ,       .  ,   ,    ,   SMD.      CW-,      .  .

   -,  ,  . ,              .

----------


## LarrySh

> STEP ,    (  CW)     Phenix   .


, ,  .    SMD     .  
        . :(

----------


## RA4FIX

,  ,   :
1.        1.5  3,           ?
2.        612-  4053-,    45,    ?       ?

----------


## Serg007

> (       ),    .


      -    ( 49)




> 8,865,   8,863  ....


 ,                  (  )

----------


## Serg007

> -?   HC-49


,      :::: 
     ,     8,865 ,     "" (      49   8863 !) -     , ,  ,  ,  -        -""    ""    ,       ""   ""    ""  -    -          - . , , , .

----------


## Serg007

> ,        8,863.


   ,      , ..      .

----------


## Serg007

> !
>    ,          ""?


.
  (     ,    ,      )   R7                +,     VT1   13,5          .

----------



----------

!   -50\50 .       -?

----------

74HC4053,      .       .    ""   ?  74HC4053D, 74HC40533N, CD74HC4053E  SN74HC4053E.   smd ,    ,   "" ,    .         ,  ""    .     60-70 .     ,       +6V,   ...       :Crazy:

----------

"" (  ),     1   ,    .

----------

, !   .

 :Smile:    +      . (  )      10  ""   1  ,   . 
       . 

             ,   R?  ""    2.4-2.8V.

----------



----------

.

----------


## Serg007

> ,        ?        ,     1N4148?    -  ?


      , ..       -   15-18 .      ( 3-6)  ,          ( 9,310,311) .     ,      -

----------


## UY1IF

> c

----------


## R2RBN

> 


    ???          .

----------


## Sambala

> 6  DA2?


    60-70  ,   100-120 -  Serg007
  ?    .       .
   200     .

----------


## Serg007

> ,     32/33        ?


   ,    28,7 



> ""     31.5 .           35.   28.5 ,     ""   0.57 .


         33 (   )    -  3-5 .
    0,5  -         0,47 ,         2  (0,35-0,67 ),   ,   ,        .

----------



----------

> 0,47 ,         2  (0,35-0,67 ),   ,   ,        .


  :Smile:        ""   .   .
  !

----------


## R2RBN

> -


   .  ,   .   STEP

----------

gudzon-m

----------


## gudzon-m

:
:  -       ?
 ,   ,    .       Si5351A. ,  ,  3   (        )   ,         .  ,     ,    ,           .        .  ,     ?

.

----------

:Smile:     2  ,    .     / SSB.

----------


## RX9CDR

,     .    ,  ,         .   ,        .          .     .

----------


## ua9f

.  QRP TRX  30   4 612        45 .     ,         SSB .         4  5,      
.            ?

----------


## al63

, ,     ?      .

----------


## ua9f

DSB,  500    1   .    2    20 %  .   !

----------


## ua9f

[QUOTE=varvik85;12320  69]


> .  QRP TRX  30   4 612        45 .     , /QUOTE]
>   .


    .         3031  16*12*5  ,           400. 1        .                .          2  (  ) 385   2      ad9850 c 430-460     45-75      100  .    ...
 cw ssb fm   +   ,   1.5-2  .  Atmega 8 .
      ,               !

                   !!!      :Razz:

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## 4L1KYT

*  ,   24-410     STEP 5.1      ,     *

----------


## 4L1KYT

?

*Henriks.V*,     ,

----------


## RV4LX

> YES-99,-84 ,   .


-84.

----------


## Vit51

*4L1KYT*,  http://radioway.ru/1984/08/transiver...m_filtrom.html

----------


## UA9AU

> -84.


   -84  .   9100.    "   " UA1FA,  ,     .
   -91 2.  .

----------

4L1KYT

----------


## RV4LX

> -84  .   9100.


, . , -      .

----------


## UA9AU

-94D.
http://dxportal.ru/shemy/transivery/...aya-plata.html

----------


## rv3ae

> -94D.


   .  "D-94" ,  " "   .

----------

RU4UU, UA9AU

----------

4L1KYT

----------


## 4L1KYT

*Serg007*,    ,   ,       ,         ,    :Smile:  http://lu5djv.blogspot.com.ar/p/vfo-with.html 

*  27 ():*

*Henriks.V*,   ,       

*  13 ():*

          270 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrRDDv7TJ58

----------


## 4L1KYT

*Serg007*,   ,       STEP 5.1      ,          ,     ,          ,    s      ,       ,

----------


## Serg007

, . 
  , ,        .



> ,   ! ,     CD4053  HEF4053  74HC4053  TRX STEP v.5.1


 ,

----------

UY1IF

----------


## R8ach

> -   ,  ,    /   1,5. ,  ,      ,   50 ,          1/5,5      500.


 ! , , ,    ?

----------


## ur3vcd

.       SSB   144,3(+/-100)      8,867,  SA612   .          -  ,        .     ,      -  UW3DI.            STEPa  4-    8,867,      SA612   10,7  ""    150...300    5-    31,   .  STEPa,      SA,  -       SA612.   1,8    .  -  .      ,       ,  , ,  TX/RX  ..
       (     144  ).         . 
, . ,     .  .       .

..     , ..   ,   STEP    ( ).

----------

Henriks.V

----------


## Serg

*ur3vcd*,        , ADE-1    ,    4  + ( ,    ) 30,        100%.

----------


## Serg

> ADE-1


 filur.net   100.     +   J310     .    ,  SSB   SA612 ..

----------


## Serg007

,   ,       (  )      ,   , ..

----------

Boris..

----------


## Alex-31

*Serg007*, !

    ,     " ",     , -:

-  SA612  TA7358 (     );

-     RFT MF200+E-0310?

----------


## Alex-31

> 


    ...

      ,   ... :Wink:

----------


## rm4hq

**,
          .
        .         .

----------

,       -        ,      1.8   3.5   ,        -  1.8    60 ,  3,5   40  ,

----------


## rm4hq

> 1.8   3.5   ,


  . 
  .     ,       50-1,5 ,   .

----------

Alex-31, Georgi

----------


## RX9CDR

7358     4066  http://prograham.jimdo.com/t%D1%80%D...%D1%80-sp5aht/


,        
http://brewokradio.blogspot  .ru/

----------


## alex_39

.          ?.  .

----------


## alex_39

.     :Crying or Very sad:        .   .

----------


## R2RBN

> ,


    ,       ,   .

----------


## R2AMI

,  .
  ,         2,4/(50...60) = 40...48 ?
 ,      R = 1200 ,   R15   1200 .

----------


## Serg007

> , ,   50  50 ?


  :Smile:

----------

UA9AU

----------

,    

*  15 ():*

      ?

----------


## UR3ACH

> 


.

----------

Alex-31

----------


## UR3ACH

> 


   .      .   0,12-0,15    .       .        .      .  -     .

----------


## UR3ACH

> 28


  .   ???  14 . .  .

----------


## UR3ACH

> 21   28


.     .     .     NWT-    .

----------


## R2AMI

*ua3ahm*, .
      ?
 ,      ?
 ,    ,        SA612 - 
SA612 (1500 ) - LC (1500 to R) -  - LC (R to 1500) - SA612 (1500 )
       SA612   1500 , c      .
   ,     6    1200

----------

evgeny_zaryanov

----------


## RK9AMX

*UR3VBM*,          .
 -, -  :Smile: 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post873084
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post221854
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post222510

----------


## R2RBN

> 


  ,  .

----------


## UR3VBM

.      -  .       ? 9834    9835?

----------


## R4AAY

*Serg007*,  !        ,  1 (),  2 ().

      ?

----------


## R4AAY

!          70  30      ,      .   ,         s-.


*  16 ():*

----------


## _

!
    612?

 612-    . .   ( ) ,    .  .    .   (   500).    4-104   6 612-  250 -.              (    Ra3AAE).         612- 1.5   612        20 (R R = 1.5).        17,     (500) -  18.  ,      ( 2   50)    ,    25 ,        ,    .   -   .  4053,     "". .    1:10.     .       ,   ,  -  - -    .    ?

----------


## _

.   :    5,8...5,9,   1,2,  4 ()  3,9;  5   (-) 2.5,    3.9 (..  ).   DA2 (DA1  ) - .     , .

----------


## RA4FIX

6, 7?

----------


## RA4FIX

.      ?    ?

----------

ES2VK

----------


## RA4FIX

,   ?   ,   .

----------

_

----------


## _

,    ...

 1    12,         2,  500   ,    ,   307,  2 -    -  1.5...
   ,      500     ?     500 ,   -  5,   10    .           ...

 ,   - ...   ...

----------


## _

,  307  12 ...     .     ,    ...

  ,    5.1  1 2  1  2.4?

----------

_

----------


## _

..       ,       ...

           ,      ...

----------


## _

. ,    .
   1.     50 (   , US5MSQ ,     6  :-) ).    =86

  :

1.  612 ...                    +5
2.  .....             18
3.  ( 307) ... +12
4. 612 ....                   +5
5. 386- ...                   +60

                         +64,   . ! 64   2,    20,      !!!!

  - ?

          41...

----------

_

----------


## Serg007

> 1.     50 (   , US5MSQ ,     6  :-) ).    =86
> 
>   :
> 
> 1. 612 ... +5
> 2.  .....  18
> 3.  ( 307) ... +12
> 4. 612 .... +5
> 5. 386- ... +60
> ...


 
1.  (   50   1,5  + )   +12 
2.SA/NE612 (   - ) +11 
3.   (    240   1,5  +   -2 +  -6)  0
4. +12
5.SA/NE612 +11 
6.    8  +50
  +96 , ..     1     60 
        100 .

----------

_

----------


## Serg007

.   STEPa v.5.1.
      , ..     (),     (   (  )       2

----------


## varvik85

.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLJJ-nr9Pms       ?   ?   ? :Razz:

----------


## ra3qdp

> SA/NE612  3,8-4


   ?

----------


## R2RBN

> 


  :Crazy:        ,    1.5  .

----------


## R4AAY

.      5.1     .    5.1,         5.2.   5.2,     ? (   SPL)

----------


## varvik85

.       sa612

----------


## RN3GP

AD831,   ,    LO INPUT -10 ,  ?

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    LO Input  200 mV p-p?    .

----------


## RN3GP

> -10 dBm -  70   50.


   ,      . :Crazy:

----------

RN3GP

----------


## R2RBN

> RA3YCI


     .     ,  .    ,     .

----------


## DerBear

, .      - ,      .   ...      , !    IC-7600,  .

----------


## R2RBN

> 


  .            .     .





> , ,


   . .

----------


## UR3ACH

> ,        .





> LO INPUT -10 ,  ?


  .        -     50 .




> ,          RA3YCI?


 .  .       .   .

----------

rm4hq, RN3GP

----------


## RN3GP

,   AD831   SA612? ,  ,  ,  .     .

----------


## Georgi

> AD831   SA612? ,


   , , ,    500

----------

Georgi

----------


## RC3ZQ

> RK6AJE  
>    ,          RA3YCI?


    .        !




> 


   2-5     .

----------


## varvik85

,  ,    ,      ,   .  , .    ?        sa612    ,      ,   sa612       ? sa612  ?

----------


## UT5LP

> sa612  ?


    ,     .    .  ,  "  "  .
       ,     500-600.
,   , .

----------


## UT5LP

> 5



      , - ...  - .
    ...   ,     ?
     D1103  ,   ???

----------


## RC3ZQ

> ,


  :Razz:

----------

!   step 5.1   ,  lay

----------


## R2RBN

> lay


Winrar   .

----------

WinRAR.rar

    ,    ,   ,

----------


## Georgi

*RC3ZQ*,      -       :Sad:

----------


## Georgi

> 


,  -   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

!       
1.  5.1,      ,   
2.   S-   CW-  315,   
3.  ,    -, 
4.       
5.     ,  .     
UR4MLO,    LAYOUT     
6.  .     .

7.-           
   -   !       !
    UR4MNF(  .  )

----------


## R8ach

**,          US4LCV    US4LDK.    5.1      ...         :Razz: .    ,           SSB

----------


## varvik85

.              8867230?  2.8

----------

,    1.8

----------

,

----------


## UD0CAJ

!          .  .    100n    SA612    ?      ?            -143        80-15     . .

----------


## Alex 1

> STEPE   ?
> 
>   ?


  ,      ,     (   .. ..    "",  () .

----------

""    ""   .           100-150  ,    . :Smile:      ,       "" ,     .

----------


## R4AAY

!

----------


## R4AAY

*Alex 1*, ,  ....   ?

----------


## R4AAY

...    ( )  step v5.1,        ,       .      .

----------


## 240

Ҹ,         .       ,     . 
        -. 
     ,      . 
    -  .

----------


## R4AAY

*240*,  ,         ,      .     ,        ,       .

----------


## R4AAY

> 7  NE612  ?  ?


 !   Victor VC3165. *  5 ():*

   ()    ,  .

----------


## R4AAY

?   ?

----------


## R4AAY

,        -        (      )           HC-49U      .       , .         .    .
**

----------

Georgi, Henriks.V, ra6ljm, Sergei32, sever2k6, ua9ovg, US5MGT, UY1IF, UY5VD

----------


## Georgi

*R4AAY*, -   ? :Rolling Eyes: .  ,

----------


## R4AAY

.

----------


## ra6ljm

!!!
       , , ,   .
     ?
,   ?  ?

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## F304

> ?


 .....

----------


## RN3GP

> 


,     ,  .

----------


## R4AAY

> *.lay   ?


!    .         SI.     307?     SMD.   ?

----------


## rm4hq

> SI.


        .   ,      .

----------


## R4AAY

> - BF245A,    2SK241,2SK544, ,            .


   !    sot-23   ?

----------


## AMBER

J310   SOT-23, ,, MMBF J310,    .

----------


## Serg007

> STEPA v5.1   spl?


.
 ,    ,   ,

----------

R4AAY, RA4FIX, UR5TFX_GENA

----------

!    ,    ,          1286

----------

EU7SV_vitaly

----------


## R2RBN

> -


        ,       ,      ,    .

----------

Mityaj3852, Sergei32

----------

*Serg007*,           SA,  F, , ...?   - ...

----------

,       .      ...

----------


## varvik85

> !


.     :!:

----------


## F304

> 2  5   .   !


  ,   . 
...

----------


## F304

> ,  ?


          ,   ...

----------


## F304

.



> 2  5   .   !


.



> 2  5     .   !    ))


    ,       ...

----------


## F304

> ,          ,


 .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


   .        ,     ,     .  ,      ,    ,        ,   .      .        ,      .    .     ?  ,          ,  ,     . ,   ,  .       .

----------

> ""   !


           ,    ,    ,     ,       .   : "*...     (  "  )  "* ???            ???         ,        .         ,     ,        ,      .                     !  !!!  ::  *P.S.*     F304,  1341,  : "      ,       ...".    ,  ,      )))

*  8 ():*




> ,     ,     .


 ,              .



> ,      .    .     ?  ,          ,  ,     .


       , ,           ...   .

----------

-                    )--     Step--  (          )-   -     5,25--       .  -   -  -          (       )--             -       - (  )-   -

----------

UY1IF

----------


## 240

**,   5250 ,   .     3,5  14  .
  ,           ,     .

----------


## F304

.
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post695035
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post786777
  ,      .      .

----------


## Slav9n

**,       .                  (, R /,     ).          .    .

----------


## Slav9n

.

----------

UY1IF, UY5VD

----------


## Slav9n

*RK4CI*,  ,   8       .



> .


 ,   .
      .     ,      .



> deDishal203   UN7GCE.                   ,            (           1 !)        S.Cohn        G3UUR.   QER .
> 
> 
>     :1.         Helpa   (. )
> 2.      1  2   sw,   (         SW)     ,    .           .
> 3.           SW      (   10 ).     SSB          100 .
> 4.          SW       ,      ,        .
> 5.        ,      LC - ,        .    ,     ""  3-3,5,    HC-49U-  4,5-5 .
> 6.       :       ( ),   (    100-200 , ..    100-200  )         ( 0,5 ).          ,   Helpe,       .
> ...


    spectralab.

----------


## Slav9n

*RK4CI*,  .     ,    .
    . ::::

----------


## Slav9n

> ,       ...


    .

----------


## Slav9n

> -


    .       (  ).
8        ,   4   .

----------



----------


## Slav9n

!   ?

----------



----------


## Slav9n

.       6-  8-  .
,   ,  PIC16F18,   PIC18F18
*F304*,http://cxem.net/izmer/izmer89.php

----------

D1CTT, ra6ljm, S.S.B., ua9ovg, UR6HCF, UY1IF

----------


## R4AAY

v5.5    ,            .

----------

-  5- -    -     AD9834        Si-?

----------


## UD0CAJ

> -     AD9834        Si-?


 .  9834  .   3!

----------


## ra3qdp

> ra3qdp  
> ( -        )
>     .


   -              .     ,         -  .      ,             .
  ,    -        Dishal (            ).

----------



----------


## R4AAY

stepa,     . 

 40          .      .

----------

rm4hq, US5MGT, UY1IF

----------

.rar


> 


           1286,   .   ,

----------


## UB6HJO

?      ()  , ,       ..

----------


## UB6HJO

> 


   - ,   .        .  .
     :       ,                 +/- 2.          ?       ,  ,    . 
        - https://youtu.be/EnBhp1qsKPc

----------


## UB6HJO

> ,   ?


   ,    !





> :       ,                 +/- 2.          ?       ,  ,    . 
>         - https://youtu.be/EnBhp1qsKPc


     . ur5mid ?

----------


## R4AAY

*Neymeka*,      *Dishal.*                  .

.

----------

Neymeka

----------


## novic

, ,  ,    ,     SA612   1-3  2-3     ?

----------

ra6ljm, tomcat, UD0CAJ, UR5VFT

----------


## belpochta

> STEP ...


,       ?

----------


## UB6HJO

> :       ,                 +/- 2.          ?       ,  ,    . 
>         - https://youtu.be/EnBhp1qsKPc

----------


## 240

> ..    1800 -     ,   3600       ..


     .          .     .       . (     .)

----------


## 240

,  ,    ,      .      , CW, SSB?.    ,     .   .

----------


## UB6HJO

> ,  ,    ,      .      , CW, SSB?.


  12432,16 
               8865,24  
    8865       
      8732        ,   "-"   ssb,   .

             ,   ,         ,    .

----------


## ex8ai

-    8865           8732 . 
       ,      ,           ,  ,  -     . 
       3500   21  ,               -      .    -     -     .

----------


## UB6HJO

> UB6HJO,    .  ,    ,      ?


   240   2,7 ,   8- .   8865 ,         ,    -      ..   ,     3800 ,      



> 


 



> -

----------


## UB6HJO

> -


 ,     ,   .
     .   .

----------


## UB6HJO

>

----------


## UB6HJO

> CW?


,  . ,

----------

. :Sad: 
  -  .   OSA  NWT.    .     .

----------

80,     .       ?   ,     3.579 (    ).

----------


## varvik85

.  ,     ?     ,       .      ?  .

----------


## UR6HCF

> .  ,     ?     ,       .      ?  .


 !   849   . http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...777#post786777

----------


## Jony

500

----------


## evgeny_zaryanov

!      .      ,       .    .   .         LM386   2822.     ,      ,      .         .    .    :Smile:       ,     .

----------

Boris.., bozer, ra6ljm, UD0CAJ, ut29641, UY1IF

----------


## bozer

, / -     ?     SA (  ),   ,   / = ,   ,    ,           .     

********************  ***************

,           :Embarassed:

----------


## bozer

> INPTT,    PTT .     ,     OUT PTT . 1    ,   2  .     ,       ( TX .   ).


, inptt,      ,     ,      ,    ,

----------


## NikB

Hef    hc.   ac  act.        hcf,        .   , .

----------


## Alex 1

4053,      74lvc1g3157,    8-   :Wink: ,        4053,          ,     !

----------


## RN3GP

,      " - " LM-386  .     ,  LM  TDA 2003,    ,   .



> 


   ,   -409     .

----------



----------


## SSergej

.             .      .

----------


## R4AAY

> LM  TDA 2003


    .

----------


## Jony

!       .      .

----------


## UD0CAJ

> ,  sw.
> ..     ,      ,  .
>   ?


   SW!  1185         SW.

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## UR5VFT

> RD16?


 -   -              ..

----------


## RV4LX

> ,  sw.
> ..     ,      ,  .
>   ?


     :

 :

  ,   .      RD.     ,  .    SOP-8   .   - .    .

----------


## ra6ljm

.

----------



----------


## VICTORY

.,     .          .
   ,      -    "".   ,   . ,   ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


    ,    .  ,      ,     .    ,    ,     ,      30

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## UY1IF

.   STEP,      (   CW).   ,   ...   ,  ZL2PD.   -     SW2013,  .  -  IRF630.

----------

Boris.., bozer, Georgi, Jose, Michael-14, R8CCE, ra6ljm, Radiotester, RN3GP, rock fan, ROMAS-LY3CU, Serg007, ua0lsg, UD0CAJ, US5MGT, UT0UM, UY5VD, veso74,  , ,

----------

UD0CAJ, UY1IF

----------

*UY1IF              ,        (       *  :Evil or Very Mad:  )        :Razz:  !     -      .

----------


## Radiotester

** , 
 Ali     r g b .  300.

----------

*Radiotester      -   ,      8  10    I2c !*

----------


## R4AAY

*UY1IF*,   .    .     ?       ?

----------


## 4L1FL

,    .....               mP1037,   SA612??????

----------


## Jose

> mP1037


  ?

----------


## UT7IA

UT1IF      .   !                    ! !

----------


## R2RBN

> ?


   3   .

*  6 ():*




> zl2pd ?         .


   ,   bascomavr    ,     .    ,     ??

----------


## R4AAY

*R2RBN*, 
   ,    .      .

----------

UT7IA

----------

> zl2pd ?         .


   -      ,              .            20-33            QRP  .                    ra3rbe   RX2016            ,     ,               .

----------

> ,     .  ,


       LMZ  SW20xx .                0.1- 30 000      ,  SSB-AM (  FM )             .   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:  .

----------

> ?


       ,      -                    .          -      (       ,             .                                           ,         ).

----------


## Dmitriy1975

*UY1IF*,     ?    STEP CW 20 .

----------


## Radiotester

** , 
                     .     ,     !
           Ur3ilf.    .
        ,     CAT. "20"     atmega328p.

_  6 ():_
    45,    .

----------


## Qrimasik

.      24-410      .                .                .    .             .   , Q   :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------

> .  ?  27.135    ?


     ,     .    FM .



> " "?


    !   ,     .       .    ,             .         "   "         CQ_CQ      ,      -       ,       .  




> 


    .




> 


         ,   .




> .      .


        AM/SSB    Si      .            ,  .




> 3     20-21.    .


  ,     .       :Smile: .

----------

> ,  . 3  ,    -  3.    .


                  ,        .

----------

> ,       STEP...


  :Embarassed: ,         -   .

----------


## RC3ZQ

*R4AAY*, 
           ,         .

----------


## DL6MSW

> (   ,  )?  :



 /    /  2    10 
        , 
   10  ( )    50..60 

      ...

----------


## UY1IF

> 1.      307  BF961(BF245   )  ?
> 2.     TRX STEP   TRX   PFR?


1.       303 (-   B).           .   -       :Smile: .
2. ,        .    -.

----------


## R4AAY

> -12


   -9,    (   )   .     ,   ?    ?            50?   ?

----------


## NikB

!!      5.1    3.6.

   10.240 2.7
 : 10 237 988
 : 10 240 732

   13-14  (   3500+10240 )
  (  ),             USB! 
   ,     .
      USB!!!  LSB  !
    6600     LSB.

          c  ?

   ,      6600 (10240 - 6600)       3 ,      ?
  ?

----------


## Jose

> c  ?


    ?

----------


## Radiotester

*NikB*, 
   ?

----------


## R4AAY

RX   ?     ?

----------


## RK4CI

> 14


           .  ,       ,     .      4053,  .

----------


## R4AAY

,   ,   ..

----------

Georgi, LZ3GN, R4HBL, ra6ljm, ROMAS-LY3CU, sever2k6, US5MGT

----------


## R4AAY

*LZ3GN*, :

 ,  ,    ...

----------


## LZ3GN

R4AAY !

----------


## RK4CI

> 74lvc1g3157   ?


,     .    .   , FST 3253,    ,     ,      74 .        .     10 ,       .  ,  59+50   .  ,        .         ,          .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


   ?    ,   .      ?

----------

US5MGT

----------


## RK4CI

> ,  .


.         ,    ,       .

----------


## rm4hq

> Ҹ,        6 .  .
> 2 ,  3.   .


  .   ,   .     .
  , ,

----------


## ra6ljm

> +3,5...+4.


  3,9 ,   3,6  .      307? 
     ,        .

----------


## R4AAY

4  ,     .    .    ?   -   .     5,1  ,   303      ,     ,    .

----------

R4AAY

----------


## igor 2015

,       ,  sa612   ?

----------


## R4AAY

*igor 2015*,        30.          .

----------

igor 2015

----------


## R4AAY

.  ,      .         .      (     ),       .     sa612     40.     ?

----------


## R4AAY

*UY1IF*,       ,    ,     .       .

  ,  ?

----------


## R4AAY

*UY1IF*, ...   ,    ,     ,      .        ,    1  5  .      ,    .        ,    ,   .     .

----------

R4AAY

----------


## R4AAY

*Serg007*,     NWT-7,         ?

----------


## R4AAY

.       50     .   ()        .      ( )         .       ,  .         300  .

----------


## igor 2015

,   5.1.    ,   14    ,      .          ,    ?      3  ,   ?

----------


## R4AAY

** ,     ,      ,    520.  ,   .

----------



----------


## Alex 1

10 ,       1.5   ...      http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...-%ED%E0-SA612A         ...     6,  !

----------


## igor 2015

.     ,  ,  ?  ..           .

*  6 ():*

  ,       50 ,  50 .    1,5 .    ?

----------


## R4HBL

Igor 2015
  ,     -   .


, ,  p-n-p.
  , .         .

----------

igor 2015

----------


## igor 2015

-150 .    ,   MMBT3904 ,       () 4 DA1,     13 744053   4 SA612?,     VT4,     ?

----------

Georgi, ok1ma, UY1IF

----------


## UY1IF



----------

Jose, R3PAS, ra6ljm, ROMAS-LY3CU, ua0lsg, UA9UDQ, UR6HCF, US5MGT

----------


## Jose

*ra6ljm*,
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1589871

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## igor 2015

, .   ,    ,   ,     .        ,   ,    ,        . ,     , ..  .     ,     ?    ,    . , ,  ? https://yadi.sk/d/FoN9Bz8QDmE9ew https://yadi.sk/d/rc9f1lwxRkpwvA   7   22:40  .

----------


## igor 2015

.     ,    .   ,    .     7 .  ,        ?    3      .

----------


## igor 2015

.    ,  !   ,   ,  "",    +    .      130   , si570   .

----------


## igor 2015

.     ""?. ,   , ,    -2   10,7  0.5 ;  ,   ,  ,  ,    .  ""  ,  ?     ()         . ,       ,     .        (   ),       12 ?       !

----------


## Radiotester

*igor 2015*, 
     ?
       , -   .

----------


## Alex 1

?   ?           .

----------


## Alex 1

?      DVD   ,        VHS :Wink: !

----------


## RN3GP

> ,    .     ,  ,   .


 ,   .         ,    ,     ,  2/3    .
,    ,         ,         ,   , ,  ,    / ,     "" ..,  ..  -"".     ,    .     ,       ,    .

----------

RU9UW, UD0CAJ

----------

UD0CAJ

----------


## UR5ZQV

, ,    ,  ,  ,      SA612.

----------

Alex 1, ROMAS-LY3CU, UR5ZQV

----------


## igor 2015

.   ,    ,    .    ,    ,      .  ,          !    ?          -   .      -9     5 . !     2,     7474, !  ..

----------

Alex 1, ra6ljm, RU9UW, RV3EFF, Sergei32, UD0CAJ, UR5ZQV, UY5VD,

----------


## igor 2015

.      ,     ! 73!

----------


## RV3EFF

> .   ,    ,    .    ,    ,      .  ,          !    ?          -   .      -9     5 . !     2,     7474, !  ..


   ?    ,    ,    ,   ,  .  -91,    ,       , !  ,  ,

----------

UD0CAJ

----------


## igor 2015

step    100 .      .   :      FB ,    .     903, ,      step. ,  , !      .  .    ,   .

----------


## Novice19

,  :       II  386         ,  ..   "".    ?

----------


## Jose

> ?


    ,   ...

----------


## Novice19

! ,   6  ,      .   50    470+470=235    1,5.            2-4    (    50    1500  ).      ?  -  ,  -

----------


## Radio_Ham

,   .

----------


## Radio_Ham

.  ...

dd1 dd2.....

----------


## Radio_Ham

.  ?)

----------


## igorr13

http://radio-kits.ucoz.ru/index/0-2         .      .

----------

> ,  .


        ?

----------

> ,      ---


     ? :Shocked:          **     ...

----------

.  Step 5.1.    . 
    XF9A ?.
   ?
       3.5  7 MHz.
 .

----------


## RW3DF

STEP,      -  #217 .22 -     ,     STEP   .
           RW3DF

----------

RA9YC

----------


## Jose

> ( )


    ?

----------


## 240

**,  ,    ,     ?
       ,    .
      ,        .

----------

evgenij 257, RW3DF, UR5ZQV

----------


## RK9AMX

> ?



 
R2AJI -  .  .   -.   UA7KJ.                     .        .

----------


## ut29641

.STEP 2   smd     ?

----------

cerber38, D1CTT

----------


## igor 2015

,  ,     2-     100 .

----------

D1CTT

----------

igor 2015

----------

!)       ..,      ,  -, -      ""     ,       ))). ,  ,   ,   ,   ,   )))     ,      ,          5-10  ( ),   1   ,    !!! -,            100       5-10,       100  1.        .   ,   SA612, 1=100     .   ,      ,      ,    ,   !

----------


## RD7M

*#1623*.... ,  ......(   ?)--   ...(HI HI)

----------


## ok1ma

,     ,        .   .   ,    ,     .      K2
http://folk.uio.no/sverre/LA3ZA/blog...Schematics.pdf   . 8.      NE602.

----------

> ,   ,    bf998   sa612,   ,  3,6      .


  1 SA  80-90 ,          ,    ,  .     ,   ,  1      .           .




> ..


  -   12-  ,      1,35.    0,99     1  . ! :!:

----------

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...D11-vs-SA602AN

----------

... ::    ,   .    1,92,    ,        , .      .      ,    +12       ::::   ,        ,     .

----------


## sergejbelyj

> ,    +12


     -,   "".      .   50 ,   100 .   6.

-   , -   100 .                     .      !   -,   .

----------

Jose

----------


## sergejbelyj

*UR5ZQV*, ,         .  ** 



> 





> 0,99     1


         " ",   / ,  ?   ,  " "  **    .         .      ,  :Rolling Eyes:     - (),  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 15


       , 15      .  



> ,  " "


    ,   ,   50    20

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RN3ZOB

*UR5ZQV*,  . ,     ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RN3ZOB*,     ""  612,    ,           (    ).          ..., ...  ..       .
:    ""     (     ,        612 ).

----------


## UR5ZQV

*sergejbelyj*,        "" ,  6..., 174...? .    ,     .  ""    .     . "" ,      ,    ,     ""  ,       /,    /    ,   .     , , ,  ,     (,  ,     "-"    ).

----------


## sergejbelyj

> ""


 ?   ,      ?   . SA    4,   .   74  "" .      .   ?     , 4-6    .     ,   .       ...  :Smile:          ,    . ,    ?

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,    ?


 -        153  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1732099  ,   ..

----------


## kiil



----------


## UR5ZQV

*kiil*, ,     ,  "   SA612...".

----------

*      usb   lsb ?   *

----------

0   ,

----------


## Radiotester

**, 
  ,    .     .

 USB/LSB (    )                 .  ,      200-400          6   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

.       , ,   .NWT            , . .    ,      .     ,      ,      .    ,   usb   ,     .     ,.    usb      .     .     -          ( ub7kpv 2560+si5351)

----------


## Alex 1

> NWT            , . .    ,      .


1.    "-",    !
2.      UR5FFR!
3.   ,   ,     .   ,     ..  ..       . 
4.            ,       ,      ,       .
5.    , .       1,5 . , .

----------



----------


## Alex 1

> 2


         .. .      ,     327(BF961(BF988),   VT6   27. 
      ,     QER10+2(         )     ..  ..  :Wink:  ..  ..  ..

----------

RK9AMX, UR6HCF,

----------


## RV9WMD

2.61?

----------


## Alex 1

> 


    ...   http://radio-kits.ucoz.ru/index/osno...m_filtrom/0-64   ...     .

----------


## Alex 1

> 


         .. .. ..     : 100105 .       .

----------

Neymeka

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## R2DHG

().     ,   .

----------

Alex 1, eu7ea, Explorer, Neymeka, rock fan, said-97, ut29641, Vitaliy52

----------


## UB6HJO

,    ?

----------


## UT5ULJ

""     . 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl4k...dowithownhands

----------

NikB

----------


## Alexander 1971

,    .

----------

Georgi

----------


## sergejbelyj

...



> ?


:




> : 51


   ?  ?  ::

----------


## UX5PS

.  STEP II.

----------

cerber38, Georgi

----------


## NikB

SO239     .

----------

UT5ULJ

----------

UT5ULJ

----------


## sergejbelyj

> 


,    ? .




> 


    N-type?

----------


## UT5ULJ

.       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCXPrCj1Gw8&t=4s    .   .  https://profbox.com.ua/ua/p707211017...vij-sh235.html
              (      )               .                .            .   .         .       .               .         .        .            .

           .   .               . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2aFdbJ-qEY&t=2s 

         .   .             ,         (     )       SO239      (          )               .                         .
                        .             TCA440 ( 1742) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCRYb2ROp94&t=4s
 .                       .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=072hhavW3Dw&t=1s

----------

UX5PS

----------


## Serg007

> .   .


.
     TRX STEP II   Ut1LY https://us5msq.com.ua/forum/viewtopi...tart=130#p8052 
 :Smile:     ,          TRX STEP II
p.s.        ,                    -    7-10

----------

ua9mmz, UT5ULJ, UX5PS

----------


## Serg007

> 1.          ? 
> 2.           ?


.
 :Smile:

----------

UT5ULJ

----------

Serg007, UT5ULJ

----------


## ua9mmz

.     .       2,      "",           140 *80    STEP V5.1  SA612.   ?

----------

Alex 1, ua9mmz

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ua9mmz*, 


> ?


  ,   "  ,   -2",     ,    ,  "         140 *80    STEP V5.1...".

----------

cerber38, ua9mmz

----------


## ua9mmz

.    ,        .  ""  ,     20.

.         .

----------

ua9mmz

----------


## Alexander 1971

, .    .   ,      , . .  ,    " ",    5.1.2,   ,   .

----------


## Alexander 1971

,                5.1.     step II v. 2.63   "".     5 sa612  ,       ,          .     v. 2.63.    R47,  R48;  R47   100 .    744053     5.1., . .   15615    4053.   2.63 15615  .    ,      .     2.63   .   ,     .    ,         5.1.   12  1  4053    J310.   5    13,        .

----------

akor, Alex_1970, Boris.., NikB, RA4FOC, ra6ljm, rock fan, UR5VFT, UR6HCF

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -        ,         .  ..
 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkM8pUinaFQ

----------


## UY1IF

NXP.       .   .

----------

Alexander 1971,

----------


## Alexander 1971

,     1705.   ,     5.1.           2  ,     .    ,  ,   .   15615       ,    14 ,     ,   , .. -   ,     14 .  ,  ,       5.1       2.63.             .   .  12    ...

----------


## UR5VFT

> 1   sa612,


 - http://www.lb3hc.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/UsingTheNe602.pdf
 - http://www.vk6fh.com/vk6fh/NE602.htm

----------


## Dmitry_1975

> .   ,   ,      ,  .     ,     .      1   sa612,     ,  ,


     web sdr,        http://tulasdr.fvds.ru:8901/  -      .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Alexander 1971

.  sbl-1, +   si5351,  ,   3   40 ,  , -      step,   sa612    48   si5351    14 USB, 32     LSB.    ,   ,  .  ,    .      , 30 ,    sbl-1     .   SBL-1SBL-1    1n4148   ,  ,  400 . ,    ,       ,       SBL-1,  . ,        sbl-1   14    .   -40 ,  - 8 ,         cw.

----------


## Alexander 1971

,   40 .     ..

----------


## RV4LX

-             .
    60 V -     .
     .
     .
  -     ,           .
   ,    ?
   ,    ,         .

----------


## Alexander 1971

60  ,    ,   ,     ,     1 ,   ,.      , e      2 ,         ,     .
  ,    ,  ,   .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## Alexander 1971

?    ,        () sa612,    ,    lsb- 32 ,   usb -48 .

----------


## Alexander 1971

14  .     ,   ,      .  ,  ,..    ,   ,     cdr,      TX, RX,     ,    . .   2   40     49,   ,      30 .     Bitx.   40 ,  8 .     SBL-1    54,... .  ,  ,    .    !!!

----------


## RA9MDS

.      Si5351.
     SA612A.       ,     .      ,    .    .     80,     .       ,    .

----------


## RA9MDS

.
 .
    8    .
      .

----------

RA9MDS

----------


## ra3qdp

> 5.1  .                     .


   ,

----------


## ok1ma

RA9MDS
 ,    5  A1    ,    L2.

----------


## UB6HJO

*ok1ma*,        .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...7&d=1604048817

----------

ok1ma

----------


## Alexander 1971

adg774    744053

----------

Alex 1

----------


## Armageddon

.      .
1.    -500-3 ().    ""    160-80-40? 
2.  NE602 (SMD)  HEF4053BP (SMD).    - ?
3.      .   ? -   ,  ?
4.  ,  ,   .      ? ( ).
5.       ?   SMD   -   .  ""-     ,   ""  . ,     .
  .    .

----------

cerber38

----------


## IG_58

*Armageddon*, 
1.  -500-3          -   .          ,        NE602 c   ,       .

2. HEF4053BP         -, ..      .       ,       , , ADG774, FST3125  ..

3.   ,       ,     -         , , Arduino Nano, Si5351  LCD1602 / LCD2004     .

----------


## Armageddon

> -500-3          -   .          ,        NE602 c   ,       .


     ?

----------


## Armageddon

> *Armageddon*,     :
> 
> -  "" - https://www.cq-radio.net/forum/index...-.79/
> 
> -      " 2019" - https://www.cq-radio.net/forum/index...--2019.53/


     - .      ?

*  9 ():*

""   ,... 
    SA612  DIP,  74HC4053   SMD.  500   "".   ...     -   . , ...

----------


## Alexander 1971

,  500 ,   ,     .    501  ,

----------


## IG_58

,    .

----------

Boris..

----------


## Alexander 1971

,  "Bitx"  ,  "Step",  ,  ,      "Step",    ,  303   ,    .




> ?


,      ,  8-10   ,   500   ,   503  497 , .

----------


## sergejbelyj

> ,


   ,   .   :   ""    497   503      .




> "Bitx"  ,  "Step"


  :::: 



> 1


    , !   




> 2sc3355


     307-.    .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,  "Bitx"  ,  "Step",  ,  ,      "Step"


   ,   SA612,     1741,     .     ""   Bitx    76 2,   Step   .

----------


## IG_58

,  . , , ..      .      ...    5   .

----------


## IG_58

*sergejbelyj*,      ,       ,      . ,   ,    : VFO             ,     ,  ,  ,    ,      ,     -   .    -     .    -  ,     QTH    ,     ...   ....     .

----------

IG_58, ra3qdp

----------


## Armageddon

> 


...    ...  "". :Smile:

----------


## Alexander 1971

,  .  ,    , , .    Irf510,  12,5 .  ,  ,  ,  , .    3  -50,  800 ,     ,., ,  .  ,               3 50.  .     ,    ,    ,       ,   ,        .  ,

----------


## UA0OAG

> ,               3 50.  .     ,    ,


 ?     ,     ,   .      ,    10 .         .        .

----------


## UX5PS

*Neymeka*,   https://us5msq.com.ua/forum/viewtopi...t=254&start=10     .     E-mail.

----------

Neymeka

----------


## Neymeka

*UX5PS*,      

*Alex 1*,             0.5     2N4401

----------

Neymeka

----------


## Neymeka

*Alex 1*,   44        (  ) 57   100n  10n,  51

----------

Neymeka

----------


## sergejbelyj

*Neymeka*,   51  57.   51 -    .  57 -  .

----------

Neymeka

----------


## Alex 1

> ,       ! ! , ?


       3?    ?

----------


## Alexander 1971

D2   ?  ...

----------


## will-kidd

> D2   ?  ...


,      - ,  ,   ,    ,     vt5,      ,    ,    ,              !    100% ,   2N7000  ,      ,      !

----------


## will-kidd

> ,   "100%  " .


,  !  10       ,(      180 ),          , /     ,   !      ,, !

----------


## will-kidd

! !!!   vd1     !      !     5.1,      !,    !  !

----------


## Jony

*will-kidd*,    ?

----------


## Jony



----------


## Jony

. .
   ......

----------

Neymeka, RW3DF, UB6HJO

----------


## tomcat

2.  .

----------

RW3DF, UB6HJO

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## ra6lpo

.           2 ?       . RA6LPO, R6LAC, ..

----------

UD0CAJ

----------


## UX5PS

> 2


    US5MSQ.   .

----------


## Alex 1

> us5msq   ..


  , ,      ,     450 . ..  http://radio-kits.ucoz.ru/index/plat...a_step_ii/0-65   .. ,    ,       ,   .

----------

cerber38

----------


## Alex 1

> 


 ,   . (1063)  -   SW (9...55),        10,      200..400,      2300 .  ,       100, ,  ,    10,     ,  (-)  UT3MK :Wink: .       , 0,23   0,35 .    ..

----------

cerber38, Neymeka

----------


## Alexander 1971

,   .           Q14   9,216    ?

----------


## UA0OAG

,     .
  50 ,     ,   :Smile:

----------


## Alexander 1971

* 323*, 99=81 ?

----------


## Alexander 1971

,    si5351   111 ?

----------


## Alexander 1971

,      .   144         si5351?  ,    112 ,       133 ,   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

* 323*, 


> 64.5


  "",  7,   9 ,  .  612    .

----------


## Alexander 1971

10.7  ?       ssb?    ?    ,   ..

----------


## Alex 1

> ,      ,       FM )


 ...  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...CD-Si5351-V2-0    .... ,   :Wink:

----------

cerber38

----------


## Alexander 1971

,    .    5.1.   ,       ,   .     74hc4053     14  12.  ,    ,  ,  .  ,   .  ,   .      ,  .   ?

----------


## Alexander 1971

R20     2,2     .    120 !

----------


## Alexander 1971

,    14 .   330    2 sa612,    ,    ,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*,    ,    " "  20.    .
  .
1.  ( ).
2.  1.5    .
3. 7,  14  .   3- .
 .....

----------

